# TODAY on RO!



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]
[align=center]Vote on Caption Contest #12! One Day ONLY!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*BlueFrog* is appealing to you this holiday season to think of the animals in need go read this thread for information and a link to a worthy cause[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Flashy* is making an AWESOME donation to buns in need of homes this holiday season! Photos included, go look!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Bo B Bunnyâs* Tony is getting into some monkey business! Go see what the cheeky guy is doing![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Happi Bun* gives us our Dewey fix and Cuteness OVERLOAD!!! Go look and say awwwwwww![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]And if that wasnât enough, *Happi Bun* also gives us a glance at then and now for her little Dunkin! Go see how much he has grown![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* mourns the loss of a misunderstood rabbit. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]An appeal is being made for a rabbit with special needs. If you live in Florida and have room in your heart and home for a rabbit with a strong will to live, please read here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Koumyou_69* is wonderingâ¦do your rabbits like toast?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Strange Lullaby* is a new member with a Bunch of Questions! Go see if you can answer any of them![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Are your rabbits fans of wrapping paper? *SmokeysMomMomâs* bun jumps right in whenever the paper comes out![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*DazyDaizee* is fostering a spayed, female mini lop in Massachusetts. If youâre interested, come take a look at her post and visit the link to see photos![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]
[align=center]The Arctic Hare Chroniclesâ*SnowyShiloh *is promising photos and video! We want to see Rory and the Candy Cane! Go encourage her to post them![/align]
[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]
[align=center]Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2008â*Wabbitdad12* has created a gorgeous collage of all of his buns. Is it 15? or is it 16?[/align]
[align=center]Flashâs Placeâ*Flashy* bought a huge load of new bunny toysâ¦but who are they for?! You must come see it all!!![/align]
[align=center]Me & My Bunny Boysâ*Koumyou_69* has created a blog for Yuki and Thumper! Come see the boys and see her other pets and some baby photos too![/align]
[align=center]Scone MacBunnyâ2008â*MikeScone* has added some gorgeous photos of Scone and his hay! Go see him munch away![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]There is a NEW Photo Philes Contest: Winter Bunderland! You asked for it and we delivered!!! Here is a chance to use all of the decorations and lovely scenery of this winter weather! [/align]
[align=center]


















[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*kherrmann3* has been watching South Park! There are online episodes and she gives links here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*bat42072â*s daughter has her license! Congratulations!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Gentle Giants* collects Breyers (and I donât mean the ice cream!). Come see her collection and share your own, here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Boz* vents her feelings about insensitive people and their pets in this cold weather![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*BethinIrvingâ*s goose has laid her first egg! Go celebrate with her here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*MyLOVEABLES *and family are going to get a dog! Do you have a dog in your family? What kind? Do you have any breed that you like in particular? Share your doggy tales here![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*mouse_chalk* has had some unusual intolerance to different foods. Have you experienced anything like this? Share your experiences![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*Pandaboy *has created a t-shirt design! Go take a look and give some feedback![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Who is this beautiful bun?[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 6, 2008)

Great job on the news!

You have me totally stumped on the mystery bunny though lol..... :huh


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree, kudos on todays news!

Is the mystery bun Flashy's Dawn? She's a cutie whoever she belongs to.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I agree, kudos on todays news!
> 
> Is the mystery bun Flashy's Dawn? She's a cutie whoever she belongs to.


Nope, it's not Flashy's Dawn


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> I agree, kudos on todays news!
> 
> Is the mystery bun Flashy's Dawn? She's a cutie whoever she belongs to.


Funny you should say that,I looked and thought 'that looks just like Dawn and Dusk', followed by 'I don't remember taking thaty picture', lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

Is it PIPP's Pipp?


----------



## Becca (Dec 6, 2008)

Great Job Minda


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Is it PIPP's Pipp?


nope!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 6, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is it PIPP's Pipp?
> ...


I am DETERMINED to find out who this bunny is!!

Erik?


----------



## BSAR (Dec 6, 2008)

Great job! By the way....where do you get all of the emoticons and such?


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 6, 2008)

Ooh I think I know the mystery bun...Fluff?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I know, I know!! It's Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry's Magic! Is it?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oops! Magic does have some white .

I think you got it KellyJade! It looks like Fluff to me too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 7, 2008)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Ooh I think I know the mystery bun...Fluff?


Yes! Yes! You're right!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 7, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> Great job! By the way....where do you get all of the emoticons and such?



I have a membership at www.animationfactory.com


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 7, 2008)

Isn't he a mysterious bunny haha, good work Kellyjade! Thanks for making these Elf Mommy you do a great job!


----------



## Ivory (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah I was gonna say- that looks like Erik! But nope, it's not, I wish it was.


----------

